# Message to all drivers in Egypt...



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

...toot and calm doon!!

Graham


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Had to read this 5 times to get it lol


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

haha that's good! I shall be using that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very good :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

What if you're from Tooting Common?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> haha that's good! I shall be using that


UH OH Graham that is not a good thing , heh Bobbie 

Charlie


----------

